# Remote control for iPod - any recommendations?



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I tend to listen to my music on headphones and I have a set of wireless ones which allow me to listen all around the house - they work by radio rather than infra-red, so I don't need to be in the same room as my music, whether it's on my PC or my iPod. Of course, being in another part of the house means I don't have control over the music and so I'd like a remote to control my iPod - but obviously not infra-red, which most of them seem to be.

The only radio one I've ever been able to find is the Griffin Air, which is supposed to work anywhere up to 60ft away, regardless of walls, floors etc. I had one of these about three years ago and frankly it was rubbish. It barely worked in the same room, let alone all through the house.

Are they better nowadays? Do you know of an alternative? I'm getting an iPod Touch soon and I'd like to revisit this problem and see if I can sort it out once and for all.


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

Most bluetooth headsets (I have These Sony buds) have controls on them, and will work from a moderate range. You'd have to test the specific headset and see how far away it works, but 60ft seems unlikely. Of course, you could throw the iPod in your pocket and achieve nearly the same result as leaving it in another room. You still wouldn't have wires running to the device (so you could stash it wherever you like) and be able to control it remotely.

For full AVRCP support (skip forward and back), you need to be on iOS 4.1, which comes out next week, as Apple waited about three years too long to add these basic features. Play/Pause and volume control work on pretty much any version though.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

geko29 said:


> Most bluetooth headsets (I have These Sony buds) have controls on them, and will work from a moderate range. You'd have to test the specific headset and see how far away it works, but 60ft seems unlikely. Of course, you could throw the iPod in your pocket and achieve nearly the same result as leaving it in another room. You still wouldn't have wires running to the device (so you could stash it wherever you like) and be able to control it remotely.
> 
> For full AVRCP support (skip forward and back), you need to be on iOS 4.1, which comes out next week, as Apple waited about three years too long to add these basic features. Play/Pause and volume control work on pretty much any version though.


Hmm, I hadn't considered bluetooth - my old iPod never had such a thing so it wasn't an option, but the Ipod Touch I'm getting will have it. Thanks - I'll look into it!


----------

